# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán cafe chiếu phim dành cho các cặp đôi mới yêu nhau!

## tiendatvn

*Phòng chiếu được thiết kế khép kín với 2 loại phòng: phòng đôi và phòng lớn sẽ là không gian riêng, nơi hẹn hò lãng mạn cho những cặp đôi hay bạn bè thân thiết. Với thiết kế đơn giản, thuận tiện, ghế ngồi êm ái, màn ảnh rộng, chất lượng phim full HD, 3D Film Cafe sẽ đem lại cho bạn những phút giây chân thực và sống động nhất của phim.
Kho phim với hàng trăm bộ phim 3D hấp dẫn để bạn lựa chọn. 3D Cafe còn thường xuyên cập nhật các bộ phim bom tấn thế giới.



Bạn có thể vừa xem phim, vừa thưởng thức các đồ uống thơm ngon với giá cả phù hợp.


Sinh tố Hoa quả - Nước ép Hoa quả - Cafe - Sữa chua .... và còn rất nhiều đồ uống cho các bạn thoải mái lựa chọn!


Phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, thân thiện và chu đáo, chắc chắn sẽ làm các bạn hài lòng
Bảng Giá mới thật sự hấp dẫntại đây 3D CAFE CENTER



Ngoài xem phim các bạn cũng có thể đến 3D Cafethưởng thức cafe và các loại đồ uống
Trong một không gian rất sang trọng và lịch sự (đẹp mê ly)
​****


Phòng rộng




Phòng mini


Không gian cafe sang trọng lãng mạn, có view cực đẹp







Hãy nhấc điện thoại lên và gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để đặt trước phòng chiếu phim cho riêng bạn. Tận hưởng thế giới 3D film sống động cùng người thân và bạn bè!

Ngoài ra chúng tôi đã tổ chức thành công rất nhiều buổi tỏ tình lãng mạn cho các đôi tình nhân.!
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý cách hàng!

Bản đồ đến quán
http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/...ter/anh1-1.jpg

*
*Add : P1006, Nhà A1, 229 Phố vọng, HBT, HN - Phone: 0485898622*

----------


## khoan_gieng

quán này dùng họp nhóm thì quá chuẩn

----------

